# 2 new budgies - Assistance Requested



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

So exactly 2 days ago my brother in law and sister got me 2 budgies to help cope with the loss of my 1st budgie (Kiwi) anyways I need help trying to tame them both, I have been trying to tame them both but everytime I stick my hand to train them yhey either fly out the cage or I they run away from my hand and I am getting a new cage soon so I don't want to force grab them and put them into the new cage. My last bird loved me and I have no idea how to train 2 birds at the same time. Please help, any tips or facts will help a bunch. My training with them is alright since they are used to my hand, they also eat millet if I offer it to them but they won't eat from my hand. They might be used to my voice by now. Thanks!

Also, I will be giving updates on the birds as I use you guys help, thanks!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies, and congrat's on your new friends. We have all the info here to help smooth out this getting to know each other period. When we bring a new bird/birds home, the first thing we want to do is put their cage in a proper location and cover at least three sides. I always cover everything but the front myself. This helps them feel secure in their scarey new enviroment. For the first two week's you should do nothing more than talk softly, gently and reassuringly to them, no hands allowed. After two week's you can start resting your hand near the cage when you talk with them and slowly and patiently over time progress to where they are comfortable with your hand in the cage. As I said, we have all the info you need to make this process go smmothly and more rapidly than moving forward too quickly, and making mistakes which set the whole process back. Check out our training/bonding Sticky's, ask lot's of question's, and when they settle in a bit, we would love to see their pic's...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi and :welcome: to the forums! 

Winter and Summer sound very sweet and congratulations on getting them  
However, Randy is correct. There should be a two-week period where you don't put your hands in the cage at all, just let them settle in and get used to new sights and sounds. 

If not, they will be frantic and afraid, like they are now, not because of you, but because they're overwhelmed  

As mentioned, covering the cage is a great idea to help them feel safe, and you should play soft music in the background (silence is danger to birds) as well. 

After two weeks, you can get them used to your hand by slowly putting it in the bottom of the cage where they can see it, and when they're OK with this, you can move it closer, etc. It's important to go at their pace  Also, keep in mind that if one is more skittish than the other, it could make taming more difficult for both of them. After they're both ok with hands in the cage, try feeding them seed or millet in your palm. Sometimes, taming them individually is best, if possible. 

There are tons of resources and people eager to help around here! It's great to have you with us and I hope to meet your budgies soon  

I'm looking forward to seeing you around! :wave:


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for some help I will make sure I try that and give them a 2 week rest period, but also I have pictures of them while they were in their cage standing next eachother sleeping.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful boys! They're precious


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

So I want you guys' opinion on this, my parents want to clip their wings but I say no because that hurts the birds trust even more. So instead I offered that I teach them by isolating them when I get the new cage. That means I can teach them without them having their influence on eachother impact my teaching, especially since winter the white one is older but more timid than summer who is more energetic and outgoing. But I want you guys' opinion on the matter.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I would not clip their wings. 
Separating the two budgies during your taming and bonding sessions so you can work with each of them individually, it will be easier for you and allow them to remain fully flighted. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help your little budgies feel safer and more secure.
Whenever you are approaching their cage, be sure you alert him by talking with them calmly and reassuringly.

Taming and bonding with a budgie takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank's for sharing the pic's, your budgies are very pretty...


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

Alright so I finally got the new cage and put summer in it since she was always trying to fly put couldn't since it was too crampt in the cage. Now that this is done how should I go about training now? They are in the same room but are in different cages until I both tame them then I will move winter into the larger cage.


----------

